# rapid correo!!!



## bandit1250 (Aug 5, 2014)

is this usual??? unaware I was caught on motorway speed camera (hands up) fecha denuncia 17/07/2014, letter arrived,,,,,,,,,,,,,22/03/2015, my other question is, what could have been the consequences if I had never received this letter and subsequently never paid the fine, to cover my a##e I payed the fine the very next day


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

bandit1250 said:


> is this usual??? unaware I was caught on motorway speed camera (hands up) fecha denuncia 17/07/2014, letter arrived,,,,,,,,,,,,,22/03/2015, my other question is, what could have been the consequences if I had never received this letter and subsequently never paid the fine, to cover my a##e I payed the fine the very next day


Unfortunately, the rules in Spain are that you should be aware of fines! 

One way to do this is to check their website regularly or to sign up for an email notification of a fine.

Look at buscamultas.com, Buscador de multas independiente


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

I wonder how that is actually legal? 
Same with them just taking money from your account, I wonder what part of EU law allows this or at least allows the EU to turn a blind eye to it?


----------



## bandit1250 (Aug 5, 2014)

and don't forget because of the delay it has meant that I am not eligible for the 50% discount on the fine mmmmmmm, or am I just being cynical?


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

When In Spain .....


You just have to follow the rules - such as they are.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Pazcat said:


> I wonder how that is actually legal?
> Same with them just taking money from your account, I wonder what part of EU law allows this or at least allows the EU to turn a blind eye to it?


Is every part of a country's legal system dictated by the EU?


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

bandit1250 said:


> is this usual??? unaware I was caught on motorway speed camera (hands up) fecha denuncia 17/07/2014, letter arrived,,,,,,,,,,,,,22/03/2015, my other question is, what could have been the consequences if I had never received this letter and subsequently never paid the fine, to cover my a##e I payed the fine the very next day


Not much of a bandit, are you, bandit1250?


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Is every part of a country's legal system dictated by the EU?


To a certain extent, no?

Every signatory has signed up to uphold some fundamental basic rights so I would imagine there are some ground rules somewhere.

It's an honest question though that I don't know what the answer is.


----------



## bandit1250 (Aug 5, 2014)

snikpoh said:


> When In Spain .....
> 
> 
> You just have to follow the rules - such as they are.


I would love to but they seem to change them at the drop of a hat, and worst still don't tell anyone grrrrr. the fine was the 'swings', the 'roundabouts' yesterday was after paying the fine I was sat on the rocks eating a prawn salad at one of the car parks between Torrox and Nerja in the sun watching three dolphins splashing about in the Med, and then caught sight of a snake about three foot long slithering into the under growth


----------



## Gareth54 (Nov 8, 2014)

snikpoh said:


> Look at buscamultas.com, Buscador de multas independiente


Not speaking Spanish what is my DNI/CIF ? Matriculo I guess is registration number of car either with or without the hyphens in between ?


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Gareth54 said:


> Not speaking Spanish what is my DNI/CIF ? Matriculo I guess is registration number of car either with or without the hyphens in between ?


DNI = Documento Nacional de Identidad = ID card, which we don't have
CIF = Código de identificación fiscal = Fiscal ID code = You probably don't have that. It's for businesses
What we have is a NIE = número de identidad de extranjero A Foreigners Identification Number


----------



## Gareth54 (Nov 8, 2014)

Haven't got any of them! lol just thought I'd check to see if I had incurred any fines on my stay there. Just typing in the car registration number didn't work on that site!!


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Gareth54 said:


> Haven't got any of them! lol just thought I'd check to see if I had incurred any fines on my stay there. Just typing in the car registration number didn't work on that site!!


I think you'll find that you should at least have an NIE. You need this to buy a house or car or almost anything in Spain. It is also becoming more usual to require one to rent as well.


----------



## Turtles (Jan 9, 2011)

Regarding the slow postal delivery times here, I subscribe to the Economist which is sent out from Madrid every Thursday evening. It never arrives before the following Wednesday, and often much later if it has rained anywhere in Spain or there has been a public holiday in any pueblo between here and the capital. I have told the subscriptions department about this many times and how their publication is no longer a news magazine for me and just goes in a pile next to the loo.
Right now I am wondering when my postal voting papers for the UK general election will get to me. I won't be at all surprised if my vote doesn't get counted.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Turtles said:


> Regarding the slow postal delivery times here, I subscribe to the Economist which is sent out from Madrid every Thursday evening. It never arrives before the following Wednesday, and often much later if it has rained anywhere in Spain or there has been a public holiday in any pueblo between here and the capital. I have told the subscriptions department about this many times and how their publication is no longer a news magazine for me and just goes in a pile next to the loo.
> Right now I am wondering when my postal voting papers for the UK general election will get to me. I won't be at all surprised if my vote doesn't get counted.


Ballot paper arrived yesterday.


----------



## Gareth54 (Nov 8, 2014)

snikpoh said:


> I think you'll find that you should at least have an NIE. You need this to buy a house or car or almost anything in Spain. It is also becoming more usual to require one to rent as well.


No didn't have that either. Rented via a Dutch holiday rental company for 6 months, with a couple of days in Portugal before the first 90 days were up and left before 180 days were up, so didn't need any paperwork so didn't apply for anything. Only needed to show my passport once to get a prepaid sim card with Spanish tel number.
Daily shopping posed no problems !!

So no idea even using that site if I have incurred any fines or not ???


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Gareth54 said:


> No didn't have that either. Rented via a Dutch holiday rental company for 6 months, with a couple of days in Portugal before the first 90 days were up and left before 180 days were up, so didn't need any paperwork so didn't apply for anything. Only needed to show my passport once to get a prepaid sim card with Spanish tel number.
> Daily shopping posed no problems !!
> 
> So no idea even using that site if I have incurred any fines or not ???


You're driving a Spanish car in Spain?

You really should get an NIE - it's no hassle and will save so many (potential) problems.


Once you have an NIE, you can use that type of site.


----------



## Gareth54 (Nov 8, 2014)

snikpoh said:


> You're driving a Spanish car in Spain?
> 
> You really should get an NIE - it's no hassle and will save so many (potential) problems.
> 
> ...


No, dutch car, drove here drove back. Was just interested to see if I had incurred any fines.


----------

